# Total freedom.



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey guys!

Its been a couple of weeks since my last complete freedom from DP/DR. two nights ago i had a whole night in total presence, relaxation and freedom from DP. and i must say, nothing compared to it. no experience ive ever had of life has been so utterly freeing and totally blessed as the few hours i had in reality then.

ive had a few weeks now where i have travelled like this out of my body into my head and vice versa. but i finally found that my DP is going to go away fulltime and i dont think that it will take that much longer until im finally free.

what did i do?

I sat practising my guitarr, been starting to practice scales and finger fiddleing since i dont have much else to occupy my time with. and i suddenly recognized how selfcritical i was when practising, i looked up for a moment and asked myself. "what is the purpose of this moment? what is the purpose of sitting here playing, is it getting better? or just to enjoy playing?". And i just smiled. the purpose is to just sit here not taking it so seriously and just practise in harmony. and i did. At that moment i WAS FREE. totally in the moment. didnt care how i played how i sang or how it sounded. i just listened and enjoyed playing like ive never enjoyed anything before.

I got so excited that i decided to call all my friends. i just felt like i had to tell everyone that id finally managed to get back to reality.

so i phoned one of my best friends and we talked for about an hour and i was so excited trough the whole conversation and i finally had to sit down and take a few deep breaths just to calm my euphoria.

Now i know that this isnt permanent. that i can get out of this. and i believe that so can you. the moment life isnt the most serious thing in existence is the moment you realize that you dont always have to "become" who you once where. you can actually just BE that person, right now.


----------



## MrSpock2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Congratulations, that's great! Just reading about this makes me feel better


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

nice bro!! thats quite a coincidence, i only just recovered from DP too, and im feeling a strong urge to start playing my guitar (i bought it 8 years ago and its been collecting dust ever since until last couple of weeks)... also while sitting there with the guitar, i was also so very critical of myself, i would spend hours trying to tune it, and i already snapped/broke about 7 strings in three days!







until just yesterday, i was about to start tuning it again, and i said fuck it, why am i so anal, and started just plucking the strings in a random but quite appealing way (by placing the guitar on my lap, facing upwards, and just stricking the strings at random positions (not just at the mics) with my index fingers... not sure whats the word for it, when u curl your index finger into the junction with the thumb and then realease it in a whipping motion







) and really enjoyed the moment









I also started painting (well, havent started yet but bought the paints/brushes,etc), and yesterday i even went to a sculpture lesson, and playing with the clay caused a lot of emotions to surface, it was quite strong.

i really think DP is about stagnation of creative energy due to self-criticism or fear of imperfection/mistakes. Also, there is a general fear of art, as one fears it is somehow forbidden (residues from fear of castration by father).. well, at least in men.

anyway, nice to read threads like this. i do believe in absolute freedom and i think DP will eventually prove to be something good for the lives of those who suffered it, as it is the best way to challenge your pre-conceived notions of what is right and wrong, and of who you are or want to be.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Congratulations. Was thinking about sending you a PM yesterday as hadn't noticed you around much.

Glad you are better. Six months is good (wonder what the average is). Chilling out, resting your brain, and exploring the other parts are all important things for good mental health. Time can do wonders for many.

Take care


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

yeah the thing is i think that many times out of 10 we DP sufferers take life abit too seriously because we tend to think really philosophical thoughts very often. And that obscures life's fun side. the light side of things. I know now that i will be free of this. but it takes some time to figure out how you have entagled yourself up in your mind. =)


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

Abraxas said:


> i really think DP is about stagnation of creative energy due to self-criticism or fear of imperfection/mistakes.


you can't imagine how accurately you've just described what I feel. you really went through this


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

Abraxas said:


> anyway, nice to read threads like this. i do believe in absolute freedom and i think DP will eventually prove to be something good for the lives of those who suffered it, as it is the best way to challenge your pre-conceived notions of what is right and wrong, and of who you are or want to be.


agree again. sometimes I feel like I was always having too much fear to do what my true desires tells me to, and DP/anxiety is the way that your subconscious (or God) trying to tell you that you should GO.

It's like a mirror to yourself, like _"So far, you thought your fears are true, so let's boost the volume. You still think these fears are true?"_


----------



## Yarin -G (Apr 27, 2011)

TheGame said:


> yeah the thing is i think that many times out of 10 we DP sufferers take life abit too seriously because we tend to think really philosophical thoughts very often. And that obscures life's fun side. the light side of things. I know now that i will be free of this. but it takes some time to figure out how you have entagled yourself up in your mind. =)


agree with you 100%, im also getting better now day by day.. its a good feeling







FINALLY


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

Really enjoyed reading this thread.

Yep, that's why you don't "work" a guitar, you play it


----------

